# Freeze while watching video



## Grell (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello, it seems that when I watch video fullscreen using VLC or even on Flash, every now and then the system will just totally freeze up.  Nothing moves, nothing responds and I must do a hard reset to get things working again. I have checked the messages file in /var/log and nothing in there seems to relate to the problem. I am using FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE. Thanks.


----------



## sam0016 (Jan 26, 2013)

I had a problem like this and found out it was down to an ATI graphics card. I never found a good solution apart from buying an nVidia graphics card, so if you do have an ATI card it could be down to that.


----------



## Grell (Feb 10, 2013)

Okay, I am still having this problem.  I bought a new PSU which solved the random reboot problem.  I am convinced this is a hardware issue because the same thing happens when I boot into my Debian partition.  I was wondering if anyone came across something like this.  I ran memtest86 for at least 6 hours and no errors reported.  I also swapped my current video card with another and still got the same freeze.  That only leaves the CPU, motherboard, and hard drive.  Can anyone help me out with this?  FreeBSD is not at fault but rather the hardware.  Thanks again.


----------



## jwele (Feb 11, 2013)

sam0016 said:
			
		

> I had a problem like this and found out it was down to an ATI graphics card. I never found a good solution apart from buying an nVidia graphics card, so if you do have an ATI card it could be down to that.



Do the proprietary ATI drivers work on FreeBSD well?


----------



## Grell (Feb 11, 2013)

Well i have tried both an ATI card and an nvidia.  the ATI card used the radeon driver and the nvidia I tried with both the nv and proprietary nvidia drivers.  Both have frozen in the same fashion, a hard freeze with a sound loop and the computer must be hard reset.


----------



## ChalkBored (Feb 12, 2013)

What CPU?


----------



## adamk (Feb 12, 2013)

jwele said:
			
		

> Do the proprietary ATI drivers work on FreeBSD well?



The proprietary AMD drivers do not work *at all* on FreeBSD.

Adam


----------



## Grell (Feb 12, 2013)

ChalkBored said:
			
		

> What CPU?



I have an Intel dual core duo (2 cores) and an MSI 975X Platinum motherboard.  Is it possible that the BIOS is at fault?  I have had this computer since 2006 and only in the past few months or so has this issue been happening.  At the moment I am using my backup Pentium 4 computer until my main one is fixed.


----------

